# On a windy day, the trout will play - 1/24



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Woke up this morning and saw how nice it was outside and decided to tough it out even though it was cold and windy and go to my spot again. It was definitely worth it. Got there around 10 and the tidal current was non-existent for the most part but there was a lot of current on the surface from the wind and it was going into the bayou. Very first cast of the day hooked a giant, but it ended up shaking off in front of me, but I knew it was about to be on so no worries. Caught several from that spot but the muddy tide line came through and ruined it, or so I thought. Moved down a ways to where the current was flowing around an eddy and didn't have to move the rest of the time. Tide line moved on, water cleared back up and caught one after another for over an hour and they were all nice size fish. Had a nice limit by around 1 but kept fishing for fun. Around 2:30 I see a few boats making their way through the bay and next thing I know I hear Josh (LimitOut) asking how its going. Jumped in the boat with him for a little while before I headed in. 
As usual, used the Xrap 08 to catch them, casting into the current and letting it drift into the eddy where the bigger fish would slam it. Fish were all fighting very hard today and was a lot of fun. Kept 5 from 16-19". Thanks for reading. Here's some pics:







Catch them while the train passes by


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You've been putting a whooping on 'em !


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good job again jeffbro telling U that u need to change your name.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This man is the truth... 
The spec whisperer 
The Christopher Columbus of wading 
And yes he is truly a bro
Great report as always Jeff


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Grouperking- gotta get while the gettin is good. I don't keep many during the summer as they are usually very skinny so I like to load up on the winter time fatties. 

Josh and Selina- I may work on changing that, but its time to go out and catch a few more. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Grouperking- gotta get while the gettin is good. I don't keep many during the summer as they are usually very skinny so I like to load up on the winter time fatties.
> 
> I wasn't trying to take a jab at you for keeping them. I was just complementing you on your skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

GK - Thanks man, I knew what you meant, sorry if my reply sounded in defense. Never any hard feelings:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Josh and Selina- I may work on changing that, but its time to go out and catch a few more. Thanks for the kind words


Your right it is time to catch some more I can't wait till we go back out maybe I'll catch a gator trout this time :whistling:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice trout man nothing like artificial lures and trout bites.
Congrats


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys...this is my first Pensacola Fishing Forum participation. Just bought a multi-species boat but I'm new to inshore fishing. I'm in Crestview and figure Destin and Pensacola are about the same distance away. Anyone willing to show a rookie the ropes?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Hey guys...this is my first Pensacola Fishing Forum participation. Just bought a multi-species boat but I'm new to inshore fishing. I'm in Crestview and figure Destin and Pensacola are about the same distance away. Anyone willing to show a rookie the ropes?


I can help u out, let me know when ur free welcome to the forum


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks man...I really appreciate the help. Is there anything I can get tackle wise to be better prepared for the trip? I would like to go out this weekend if the weather allows it.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I can help u out, let me know when ur free welcome to the forum


I just noticed on your picture your bow rail is off the boat... did you take that off yourself?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Thanks man...I really appreciate the help. Is there anything I can get tackle wise to be better prepared for the trip? I would like to go out this weekend if the weather allows it.


Call me 650 201 4604 
Pending on what types of rods u have will determine what type of lure to throw. But i do have some go to lures 4sure


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> I just noticed on your picture your bow rail is off the boat... did you take that off yourself?


Yah man just took it off myself about to mount a new rip tide


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

You're gonna love that mk riptide. I have 24v 80lbs and its a pig. Be careful with the anchor lock. It will knock you off your feet if you dont pay attention. Haha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Hey guys...this is my first Pensacola Fishing Forum participation. Just bought a multi-species boat but I'm new to inshore fishing. I'm in Crestview and figure Destin and Pensacola are about the same distance away. Anyone willing to show a rookie the ropes?


Welcome to the forum man! Lots of awesome people here & some great information. Josh (LIM-IT-OUT) is probably the best person here to show you the ropes. He's one of the best dudes on here & he'll put you on some great fish, I can promise you that.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Yah man just took it off myself about to mount a new rip tide


I have one for sale if you're still looking? But how tough was it to take off?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> I have one for sale if you're still looking? But how tough was it to take off?


Very easy just some screws


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Very easy just some screws


10-4

I looked into taking the one off this Sea Hunt, but I'd have to cut into the hull to get to the screws so I just left it. LMK if you want a 101 Riptide w/ a FF/GPS though. I need to get rid of it


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Is it a ipiolt


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Is it a ipiolt


No it's just the tiller


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanx man but i just got the 112 36 tiller
I would love an ipilot but for the money i would almost consider selling my boat and using the cash i would have used for the ipilot and put it all down as a payment on a new boat that comes with one hahaha


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thanx man but i just got the 112 36 tiller
> I would love an ipilot but for the money i would almost consider selling my boat and using the cash i would have used for the ipilot and put it all down as a payment on a new boat that comes with one hahaha


haha I hear ya! Yeah if you know anybody else that is looking for a trolling motor send them my way. It's in near perfect condition.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Hey guys...this is my first Pensacola Fishing Forum participation. Just bought a multi-species boat but I'm new to inshore fishing. I'm in Crestview and figure Destin and Pensacola are about the same distance away. Anyone willing to show a rookie the ropes?


Welcome to the forum...Lim-it-out is a great person to go to he has taught me most of what I know. He will definitely put you on some fish that is for sure . :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dang, this thread sure took off. Thanks for helping out Lieutenant guys. 



Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Hey guys...this is my first Pensacola Fishing Forum participation. Just bought a multi-species boat but I'm new to inshore fishing. I'm in Crestview and figure Destin and Pensacola are about the same distance away. Anyone willing to show a rookie the ropes?


If you have any specific questions or need some general info on an area or species shoot me a PM. I fish all over, this is just my winter area I like to fish. Let me know if there's anything I could help you with. 

On my way now back out to Mulat :thumbup: Conditions are perfect, let's see if my trout are still holding in the current.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> On my way now back out to Mulat :thumbup: Conditions are perfect, let's see if my trout are still holding in the current.


Have fun wish I could go fishing today but I have class  catch some gators jeffbro


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Have fun wish I could go fishing today but I have class  catch some gators jeffbro


No gators, just lots of shorts and slots. Lots of wind to. Haven't had time to post a report, but will try to post something later.


----------

